# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Chào hè rực rỡ cùng gia đình dịp lễ 30/4 - Du lịch Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Dịp nghỉ lễ là cơ hội có 1-0- 2 để các thành viên trong gia đình dành nhiều thời gian cho nhau hơn sau những giờ phút hối hả của cuộc sống bận rộn thường nhật. Và gần nhất là dịp nghỉ lễ 30/4 – 1/5 sắp tới đây.*

Luôn dành tình cảm đặc biệt dành cho thế hệ tương lai, dịp nghỉ lễ 30/4 này Gamuda sẽ có những chương trình đa màu sắc, vừa giúp bé thỏa thích nô đùa, vừa là sân chơi mang đến nhiều bài học bổ ích giữa muôn vàn hoạt động hè phong phú. Đây thực sự là món quà vô cùng quý giá trong mùa Hè năm nay.


Hi Summer at Gamuda City! là chương trình chào đón mùa hè 2017 bao gồm các hoạt động vui chơi giải trí công cộng đa sắc màu vào cửa tự do trong khuôn viên LePARC by Gamuda. Đặc biệt, trong chương trình này, Trung tâm bảo tồn di sản văn hóa diều Việt Nam quy tụ các nghệ nhân diều trên cả nước cũng sẽ phối hợp tạo ra một sân chơi mới mẻ cho cộng đồng trong dịp nghỉ lễ 30/4 năm nay



Chào hè rực rỡ tại Gamuda City
*Bay lượn cùng các cánh diều*

Điểm nhấn của chương trình là màn biểu diễn diều nghệ thuật của các nghệ nhân hứa hẹn mang đến nhiều thú vị và đặc sắc với hơn 70 chiếc diều cỡ lớn đa dạng từ hiện đại đến diều sáo truyền thống, tạo nên một bầu trời rực rỡ mầu sắc. Âm thanh sáo diều các loại và âm nhạc phụ trợ cũng sẽ được đan xen khi cần thiết sẽ tạo nên một bầu không khí lễ hội tươi vui, sôi động



Hơn 70 chiếc diều cỡ lớn đa dạng từ hiện đại đến diều sáo truyền thống tạo nên một bầu trời rực rỡ mầu sắc
Tại đây, các nghệ nhân còn chia sẻ niềm đam mê và kiến thức vô tận về diều cũng như sẽ hướng dẫn người chơi cách làm diều. Các em nhỏ chắc hẳn sẽ mê tít khi vừa được tung bay chạy nhảy thả diều, xem những con diều khí động học khổng lồ bay lượn trên không, được tự làm những chiếc diều đơn giản và vẽ trang trí thể hiện những ước muốn của mình lên cánh diều sau đó thả bay chúng lên bầu trời.
*
Biểu diễn máy bay mô hình đặc sắc chào mừng 30/4*

Đến với Hi Summer at Gamuda City!, vào buổi sáng ngày 30/4, du khách còn được chiêm ngưỡng phần biểu diễn đặc sắc của Câu lạc bộ máy bay mô hình Hà Nội.



Hàng chục chiếc máy bay mô hình đã sẵn sàng biểu diễn chào mừng ngày 30/4
Với các mô hình máy bay SU-27 của Không quân Việt Nam, câu lạc bộ máy bay mô hình Hà Nội sẽ phô diễn màn bay lượn vô cùng đặc sắc theo một kịch bản hoàn hảo và công phu như bay ngửa, bay xuôi theo đội hình, nhả pháo khói, lượn xoắn, ngắt ga thả máy bay xoay vòng hạ độ cao, ... Cũng tại buổi biểu diễn này, du khách sẽ được giao lưu cùng câu lạc bộ máy bay mô hình Hà Nội, được hướng dẫn điều khiển máy bay mô hình, xem demo quá trình sản xuất 1 chiếc máy bay…

*Tưng bừng cùng các hoạt động chào hè rực rỡ*

Không chỉ dừng lại ở đó, Hi Summer at Gamuda City! còn đem đến nhiều sự lựa chọn, nhiều hoạt động vui chơi cho cả gia đình. Các trò chơi dân gian đầy vui nhộn như: đánh đu, bịt mắt bắt dê, đi cà kheo, đập niêu đất… Chắc chắn sân chơi này sẽ lấy đi của du khách rất nhiều năng lượng nhưng cũng chính là nơi để du khách xả stress, xả đi những mệt mỏi trong cơ thể, căn bệnh mà bất cứ người dân thành phố nào cũng mắc phải.



“Bé ngồi xuống đây, ba sẽ dạy con trò chơi ô ăn quan nhé”…
Nếu ai đó không thích những hoạt động náo nhiệt thì có thể thư giãn với các dịch vụ làm móng, tết tóc chỉ màu hay vẽ henna đang “hót hòn họt” trong giới trẻ. Sau khi đã tạo cho mình một bề ngoài lạ mắt và xinh đẹp thì bung lụa selfie với các khu chụp hình độc đáo và thật hoành tráng đi thôi.

Và cho dù làm gì cũng đừng bỏ qua khu hội chợ với đủ các mặt hàng thời trang, phụ kiện và ẩm thực đa dạng và phong phú. Còn nếu bạn đang “lăn tăn” điều gì đó hãy tìm đến gian hàng của các ông đồng bà đồng Tarot nhé. Các “siêu nhân” này sẽ đọc ra suy nghĩ của bạn và bật mí những điều bí mật tâm linh của bạn ngay đấy.



Hội chợ với các mặt hàng thời trang, phụ kiện, ẩm thực đa dạng, phong phú*
Picnic cho cả nhà*

Từ lâu, Gamuda đã là điểm picnic cuối tuần của các gia đình yêu thiên nhiên với không gian xanh mát, thoáng đãng. Từ khu vực thả diều, các bạn chỉ cần đi qua khu nhà phố là đã đến được điểm picnic lý tưởng với bãi cỏ xanh bên hồ nước yên ả. Tại đây, các gia đình có thể dựng lều nghỉ ngơi thư giãn để không bỏ lỡ bất cứ hoạt động nào của Hi Summer at Gamuda City!.



Không gian hiện đại mà xanh mát của Gamuda chính là điểm picnic lý tưởng



> *Thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:*
> 
> LePARC by Gamuda
> 
> Địa chỉ: Km1,5 Pháp Vân, Công viên Yên Sở, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
> 
> Hotline: 04 3944 5699
> 
> Facebook: www.facebook.com/LePARCbyGamuda


_Theo afamily_

----------

